# a magic moment



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

Friday, while I watched one of my tanks, I could see as a guppy was born 










and two just arrived


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

excellent photo, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome picture......You must have some great patience to capture such a pic. I don't know why but it takes me a very very long time to load your pictures and I have a wireless network. It's definitely worth it though.


----------



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks to both for the commentaries 

it was good luck. just i watched the snails and then I saw a fish that it did not have to be there . When watching the female (the only fish in the tank of the shrimps and snails) I saw what happened  you see... just good luck

pics are around 100Kb. Possibly it is fault of the server where are...? Is a personal website of my internet supplier.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome!... Cute little buggers ... Kinda reminds of the time I saw my cat give birth, just not as messy :faint:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great capture at the right moment!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice shots Jan!


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

The only thing I can think of (I had a short wait as well with my DSL) would be your host's server, and possibly just the fact that you are in Spain. I notice that usually *any*thing that is "overseas" from us here in the US (Britain, Europe, Australia, Japan, etc.,) will usually take some additional time to load. Your pictures really aren't overly big filewise at all.

*EXCELLENT *photos! Thanks so much for sharing them! I've never seen a guppy being born !


----------



## cranetech (Feb 1, 2006)

Great Photos! Almost textbook quality. (better than many i have seen however)


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

¡Que puedo decirte JMª!!!.............fotos soberbias...de verdad de la buena 

un saludo


----------



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks again to all 

Cindy... it's the new server . people how are in the same city have the same problem. now I'm looking for a new place for my website.

Rub, ya sabes... demostrando ke aki sabemos hacer mas cosas bien aparte de la paella y la tortilla española


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

If I ever saw something like that going on in my tank, it would take me 10 minutes to find my camera, then the moment would be gone. I congratulate you on your photo taking skills and quickness. The right moment + the right equipment = beautiful picture!


----------

